# need help making the perfect tank



## ekrupa1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been thinking about buying a 100g tank for sometime now.
probably to put african cichlids in.
Ive been browsing the internet and cant really find any good informational sites.
I want to know whats the best way to set up the tank.

Basically I haven't dealt with a tank bigger than the 30g i have now and it has a simple hang on the back filter.

glass or acrylic?

What kind of filter(s) would work best for this size tank?

How do overflows work and what kind of filter work with them?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Glass or acrylic will be by preference. I like glass as it don't scratch as easily, but the weight of acrylic is nice. Either one. Your best bet would be to do at least a couple of filters. Maybe like an hob and a canister making sure you have enough water filtering at least 10 times an hour. That is my preference.


----------



## Marty (Jan 1, 2009)

I would go with a fluval 405 filter And Aquaclear hang on filter.And atleast one decent powerheadCichlids love current.Substrate or gravel i would use Eco complete african cichlid mix.Not only will it keep the PH high like the cichlids need but it will cycle the tank for you.Cichlids like rocks and caves.I use river rock in my tank.Buy a decent liquid test kit also.I use api master test kit.Keep posting your questions as you progress and we will give you all the help you will need


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

a good info site is Tropical Fish, Aquarium Care, Freshwater Fish, Saltwater Fish, Aquarium Setup and welcome to the site!


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

My african Cichlid setup is 120 gallons, with a cascade canister filter model 1500, with a bubble wand along the back for asthetic reasons and to keep oxygen in the water while cleaning filter, 2 inches of gravel, LOTS of caves built by stacking rocks (helps reduce digging, beleive it or not! Soon to be added is a large limestone rock from Big Al's for baby fish to hide in... in the middle, the centerpeice, is two seperate ends of a sunken ship that is inhabited by my two Synodontis in the back half, and my 4 inch Salvini in the front half (not african, but i still wanted them). the water is treated with Seachem african Lake salts and Victoria\Malawi PH buffer. All fish are happy, and I currently have 9 Red Zebra x Kenyii Hybrids, an Incubating Labeotrophus with labeotropheus x OB red Zebra hybrid babies (on both, the mom was mentioned first, father second), and two Maingano fry... the third go sucked through the breeder....

You can check out my 120 gallon in Fishboydanny1's Photo Gallery (click the link to the left), Hoped my setup discription will help you in the basics!


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I would start off with an Aquaclear HOB, RENA XP4 canister with a rena 300 smartheater+a backup heater to distribute heat evenly, Whisper 100 Air pump,ecocomplete, some nice lighting [ I use an acquaglow tube ] you can look into other options, I would build lots of caves with river rock or slate.


----------



## ekrupa1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help and suggestions everyone. I will be sure to fill you in on how the tank in going once I get everything set up.

thanks again


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

> I would build lots of caves with river rock or slate.


That's what I did..... the more rocks, the less aggression i've observed


----------



## iz513 (Jun 24, 2009)

if your doing africans then check out this background diy thing its amazing 

YouTube - how to make a DIY aquarium background PLEASE RESPOND


----------

